# How to change Potentiometer ?



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi 

I am looking for Instructions to change Potentiometer on SWF machine, it is 6 needles and it is new model with digital control painel .

On this site www.swfdtg.com/ have one video but it is for Old model.

Can any one help me ?

Rgds


----------



## tatterscreek (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a four head SWF and one head. I changed my "pot" on the four head about 6 months ago using videos from embroiderytrainingvideos.com. They are specifically for SWF and anything you want to know to make repairs or do maintenance yourself. I highly recommend them. I ordered the part and had it in and working within 20 minutes. Good Luck


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello Jim

I have checked the site, but dont have video to change potentiometer 

Rgds


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

to chane potentiometer you need to replace exact size to fit in and exact resistance. you can measure the resistance by using multimetter but some potentiometer has label on it.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

ejaz said:


> I have checked the site, but dont have video to change potentiometer


They have the video, you just have to buy the DVD to get it...


----------



## ejaz (Sep 28, 2008)

I get instruction of how to change the potentiometer on new SWF machines ( one head with digital control painel ) if any one wont it sand e-mail to : [email protected]

Rgds


----------

